
Microsoft's QuArC launches quantum computing simulator: LIQUi| - fitzwatermellow
http://blogs.microsoft.com/next/2015/11/13/with-quantum-computing-simulator-microsoft-offers-a-sneak-peek-into-future-of-computing/
======
fitzwatermellow
The name of the program is "LIQUi|>" and is an acronym for "Language-
Integrated Quantum Operations". Direct link to MSR page
[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/liquid/](http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/liquid/)

HN formatting cuts off trailing ">" char in title for obvi reasons ;)

